# Buying from "Thin Blue Foods" ?



## Chasdev (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone know of a direct way to contact Thin Blue Foods, other than to contact them through their "contact us" e-mail function?
My order seems to be stuck on intergalactic hold and my email to them/him goes un-answered.
Ordered on Jan 18, got a conformation email and zip/nada/zilch.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Anyone know of a direct way to contact Thin Blue Foods, other than to contact them through their "contact us" e-mail function?
> My order seems to be stuck on intergalactic hold and my email to them/him goes un-answered.
> Ordered on Jan 18, got a conformation email and zip/nada/zilch.



Charles,

Thank you for your order! 

I am very sorry that you did not receive the answers you needed from Thin Blue Foods.

Upon further investigation into this I have discovered that we did receive your email and replied just 13 minutes later. This is pretty typical during business hours.

I have to assume that  your spam filter caught our reply to you..

I will copy/paste the reply into a private message here on the forum for your convenience..

Meantime, please add [email protected] to your address book or allowed senders list in your email system and hopefully that will send all future emails from us to your inbox.


----------

